# Sony anlage 5.1 av amplifier ta-ve 150 an ps3 anschliessen



## mofo45 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hey liebe Leute,

Ich habe mir eine PS3 gekauft und wollte sie nun gern an meine oben angegebene Anlage anschließen.
Sie hat keinen optischen Eingang falls es weiterhilft.

Ich danke Euch schon mal 

Lg mofo45


----------



## Bennz (9. Dezember 2013)

schließe am *AV MULTI OUT *dieses kabel an und stelle im menü soundeinstellung auf *Audio-Eingangsanschluss/SCART/AV MULTI*


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Dezember 2013)

Ein Thread sollte reichen! Darum geht es hier weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...-ps3-anschliessen-ohne-optischem-eingang.html


----------

